

Ouch: Google blames customers for features they didn’t bother implementing. - furyg3
http://www.google.com/support/+/bin/answer.py?hl=en&answer=1350411&p=admin_disabled

======
piers
Is this error message saying that the admins of domains should be able to turn
on Google Profiles? But in fact they can't as it doesn't exist? Have I got
that right?

~~~
bad_user
Yes, the exact error message I get is this: " _It looks like your domain
administrator has disabled access to Google Profiles for your organization. If
you think this is a mistake, you can get in touch with your admin. (And if you
need help convincing them, try giving them a box of chocolates.)_ ".

And to be honest, when I got to that link, I actually thought I may be able to
activate it. But then I realized that the error message itself is the subject
of this submission.

~~~
piers
I got confused as well. I thought the Google App Gods had smiled down upon us
and enabled profiles. But my happiness was shortlived.

------
cleverjake
being actively developed, though.

[http://googlesystem.blogspot.com/2011/07/google-tests-
google...](http://googlesystem.blogspot.com/2011/07/google-tests-google-for-
domains.html)

